# New to this, Many questions



## Julie McBride (May 7, 2003)

I've Had IBS since 1995 and have been trying to deal with it since fall 2000. I'm interested in doing more reading on the link between depression and IBS can anyone suggest a site or an article.Also I've read many posts about antidpressants and other medication but everyone seems to be American, does anyone know if there are any new meds available in Canada?All of my treatments so far have been naturopathic but they don't work 100%, are not very effective and my insurance doesn't cover them.


----------

